# Super Champ X2 Head



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I bought one of these heads earlier this year. I just want to say that it is cool, little head with lots of options for about $329.00. 

Many of you might not like modelling amps and/or built in effects, and I can understand that. However, it IS a tube amp and puts out 15 watts. 

I don't use effects (beyond a bit of reverb) all that much...but fooling around with the various effects and amp models is a blast.

At around 20 pounds, it is very portable.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Dang lack of the "like" button! 8P

That's a cool little head Dave.
Looks great, still retaining the old school vibe.

So deos it have the Fender cleans? I'm assuming yes. 6V6 in those?

Good price too. Congrats!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I have an SCXD and it is a great practice amp. 

The onboard trem, echo and reverb is great too.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Dang lack of the "like" button! 8P
> 
> That's a cool little head Dave.
> Looks great, still retaining the old school vibe.
> ...


Here are the specs and the amp models/effects (lots of Fender cleans):

*Super-Champ X2 HD 15W Tube Guitar Amp Head Specifications:*



Amplifier Type: Tube
Preamp Tubes: 1 x 12AX7
*Power Tubes: 2 x 6V6*
Controls: Volume 1, Channel Select, Gain, Volume 2, Voice, Treble, Bass, F/X Adjust, F/X Select, Tap
Height: 8" (20.3 cm)
Width: 17.5" (44.5 cm)
Depth: 8.5" (21.6 cm)
Weight: 18.5 lbs. (8.4 kg)
Footswitch: Optional Footswitch Available (P/N 007-3858-000)
Unique Features: 15 Watt tube power amp with two 6V6 tubes, 12AX7 preamp tube, Voicing knob with 16 different amp types (Tweed, Blackface, British, Metal, etc.), Two channels with channel-switching format (optional footswitch available, P/N0073858000),
15 effects with effects adjust control, TAP tempo control for delay time/modulation rate adjustments,
External speaker capability, 1/4" Line output, USB output for speaker-emulated digital recording, Software (free download) allows additional flexibility.




1Tweed Champ2Tweed Deluxe clean3Tweed Deluxe dirty/compressed4Tweed Bassman565 Princeton clean665 Princeton dirty/compressed765 Deluxe865 Twin960’s British clean1060’s British dirty/compressed1170’s British1280’s British13Super Sonic1490’s Metal152000 Metal16Jazzmaster flat, solid sate clean for jazz
 























OFFNo effectVibratone 1Rotating Baffle - slow2Rotating Baffle - fastDelay 1~ 130 msecs (Slapback) 2~ 300 msecsReverb 1Large Room 2Concert Hall 3Classic Fender Spring Reverb 4Reverb plus DelayChorus 1Fast Sweep 2Deep Sweep 3Chorus plus Delay 4Chorus plus ReverbTremolo 1Low Speed 2Medium Speed 3High Speed


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh, I thought that it was just effects onboard.

I didn't realize that there were modelling options of their other amps.

Cool! GAS!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Since I have decided I do not need to have my guitar refretted, I started looking for an amp for about $400 or under. I was hoping for 15w with tubes, the effects would be nice, I usually like a touch of chorus and delay or reverb, I like to fool around with different sounds, but I am mainly in the clean sound. How does it sound with your hollow body (I think you have one). Thanks.

The USB, Fuse software and such is also a bonus.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Since I have decided I do not need to have my guitar refretted, I started looking for an amp for about $400 or under. I was hoping for 15w with tubes, the effects would be nice, I usually like a touch of chorus and delay or reverb, I like to fool around with different sounds, but I am mainly in the clean sound. How does it sound with your hollow body (I think you have one). Thanks.
> 
> The USB, Fuse software and such is also a bonus.


Unfortunately, with regard to responding to your question, I traded my in hollow body when I got my Epi 339.

However, I feel the amp has good clean sounds, IMHO. You will need to try one for yourself, of course. You can use it on the "clean channel" only and adjust the gain, effects and EQ to taste.
In addition, IMHO, the '65 Twin gives nice cleans and the along with the Jazzmaser setting. 

Just to let you know, it is available in a combo format aslo. I'm don't know the price of the combo.

Hope this helps. 

Let us know what you think, if you try one out. I won't be offended in any way if you don't like it all that much. I'm happy with it for my needs.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm off work next week so I will like go to a few stores to see if there is a an X2 combo to try. that would be my choice. Changing a speaker would also be easy.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I played on of these at "Keto's" house and was very surprised. As usual, not all the models were great but the good ones were way better than I expected. IMO, it killed the Line6 stuff and didn't overload on useless effects and gimics.

I may look into these again, although the new Yamaha modelling amps look interesting too. I could you a good, portable practice amp.

TG


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I bet they took the models out of the Mustang line and put them in there - not a bad call, since those seem to sound fine.

I'm surprised to see a tap button on there, very good call on Fender's part!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Budda said:


> I'm surprised to see a tap button on there, very good call on Fender's part!


I've never used anything with a tap button. what's it for? How does it work?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Budda said:


> I bet they took the models out of the Mustang line and put them in there - not a bad call, since those seem to sound fine.
> 
> I'm surprised to see a tap button on there, very good call on Fender's part!


The Super Champ X2 predates the Mustang. I really think the tube power section adds something.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Is the "tap" a tap tempo for the effects?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Is the "tap" a tap tempo for the effects?


This is from the manual: 

TAP — Depending on the selected effect, the TAP button can be used to tap 
in the delay time or modulation rate by pressing TAP rhythmically in sync 
with the desired interval. The TAP LED blinks at the current delay/modulation 
interval. Press the TAP button once to set the delay/modulation interval to its 
maximum value.


FACTORY PRESET RESTORE — To restore all presets to their factory 
settings: Press and hold the TAP button for 4 seconds until the TAP LED 
lights up. Release the TAP button; the TAP LED will stay lit during the 
restore process (about 5 seconds). When the TAP LED goes out, restore 
is complete. You can backup valued presets before the restore function 
is performed using Fender FUSE software.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hm, maybe it's the other way around then.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I played on of these at "Keto's" house and was very surprised. As usual, not all the models were great but the good ones were way better than I expected. IMO, it killed the Line6 stuff and didn't overload on useless effects and gimics.
> 
> I may look into these again, although the new Yamaha modelling amps look interesting too. I could you a good, portable practice amp.
> 
> TG


I must have had my buddy's amp over, he got the combo for under $300 from L&M late last year.

I'm not a big fan of the amp, personally....some of the models sound pretty good, I'll give you that. But it's a boxy little amp. Not very loud, for 15w, and the design on the clean side is 'headroom right to the end of the knob', so don't think that you will be able to turn up the all tube side and get nice overdrive - it just doesn't. Some say a speaker change makes it a better overall amp, I wouldn't personally make the investment.

It's ok for a little home practice amp, if you like to dink around with the models or have frequent tone changes. Really not my thing tho.

Disclaimer: Don't know if they've made any changes or upgrades into this year's model.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> ....Some say a speaker change makes it a better overall amp....


In part, this is why I got the head version. I have a 1 x 10" cab and a few 10" speakers to try with it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

If it's like the SCXD, and if you're adventurous; check the bias. Alot of the amps from Fender are biased really cold. 

There are instructions online how to do this.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> If it's like the SCXD, and if you're adventurous; check the bias. Alot of the amps from Fender are biased really cold.
> 
> There are instructions online how to do this.


What changes did you notice when you biased the amp hotter?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If it's biased cold, which really makes sense to me, and you bias it *up*, you SHOULD hear 1) a bit more sparkle 2) definitely reduced headroom.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

keto said:


> I must have had my buddy's amp over, he got the combo for under $300 from L&M late last year.
> 
> It's ok for a little home practice amp, if you like to dink around with the models or have frequent tone changes. Really not my thing tho.


It couldn't have been last year because I didn't live in Edmonton! It was at least two years ago but it was your buddy's combo that I played. I thought for a low volume, low gain practice amp it was quite nice. It sounded WAY better running into the 12" cab I had with me.

I would like to hear one of these again. A low dirt, low volume practice amp would be great.

TG


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> If it's biased cold, which really makes sense to me, and you bias it *up*, you SHOULD hear 1) a bit more sparkle 2) definitely reduced headroom.


Thanks for answering this.

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Got me a combo today.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats let us know what you think



Robert1950 said:


> Got me a combo today.


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

greco said:


> .....
> 
> Just to let you know, it is available in a combo format aslo. I'm don't know the price of the combo.


Just for reference - head is "three", combo is "three-and-a-half". I think that's pretty fair from what i'm used to, back in the 90's, when a combo would often be $100 or more. (other factors might be at play i'm unaware of though).

Anyways, subscribed.  Bugger! 


Oh, Dave, be a bud, eh??!?!?! Cabinet specs, please? Or perhaps you're running "through" another amp, or ... ? Interested in knowing. I think I need a tube amp, so i'm doing my research now. Poor wallet. lol 

Thank you.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PickALick said:


> Oh, Dave, be a bud, eh??!?!?! Cabinet specs, please? Or perhaps you're running "through" another amp, or ... ? Interested in knowing. I think I need a tube amp, so i'm doing my research now. Poor wallet. lol
> 
> Thank you.


The cabinet is a standard Saxon 1 x 10" . I have tried several speakers in it and am now awaiting a Made in UK Celestian Greenback that I am buying from a GC forum member. My friend and forum member, starjag, has one of these speakers and I am very impressed with it.

Any other specs/info that you would like?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Have you got favourite settings Dave?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Have you got favourite settings Dave?


I tend to like the Fender settings more than the "British". I usually only use a bit of reverb (set at about "2" on the knob) or the reverb delay setting. I like to play with the gain setting to add a bit of "grit" depending on the amp model I choose. I don't really have any "favourite" settings.

An alternative is just to run a pedal into the clean channel with some reverb (that is something that I specifically like...you might not) into that channel from the onboard effects.

Hope this helps.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Still digging these? I am in need of a low volume practice solution the doesn't sound like a recorded toy once you hear it fora couple weeks (the line6 effect!).

TG


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Still digging these? I am in need of a low volume practice solution the doesn't sound like a recorded toy once you hear it for a couple weeks (the line6 effect!).
> 
> TG


I'm still liking mine. However, I have the head version with a 1 x 10 cab. 

At present, I have a Celestion UK Greenback in the cab. I also have 2 Webers that I can try with it.
I had an Eminence Ragin Cajun in the cab up until recently.....I sold it to a forum member.

You need to hear one for yourself (obviously). If the combo is the only one available, see if you can get the store to let you try it through a cab of whatever size you prefer (or own). Better yet, if you have a cab, bring it with you.

This is quite a good demo (IMHO) of the earlier XD model ...nice playing at least:

[video=youtube;h764vM-2G5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=h764vM-2G5w[/video]

God Luck with it.

Please let us know what you think. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I find #16, the jazzmaster clean very interesting - sounds like it has a mid scoop. 

When I can get off my ass and install the Rajin' Cajun I bought from you, I'll let you know.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> When I can get off my ass and install the Rajin' Cajun I bought from you, I'll let you know.


Thanks for buying it...I'm sure that you will get many enjoyable hours of new, cool and unusual tones from it.










Cheers


Dave


----------

